# Gorgeous horse in the new Three Musketeers movie



## RedTree

haha wow Knabstap maybe if thats how you spell it


----------



## Beau Baby

Knabstrups don't have that much feathering, in fact I'm pretty sure they have no feathering. They're not a draft type of breed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Fake feathering?


----------



## RedTree

ohh hmmm not to sure then... the feathering doesn't actually look that real though lol.
or maybe its a cross??


----------



## tinyliny

there is this really well known Friesian that has that sort of amazing coloring. What is his name? somebody help me? I could hav sworn someone brought him up on this very forum a month ago


----------



## ShutUpJoe

His name is Mystic Warrior and I don't think he had that much feathering...

This is him









Stunning horse!


----------



## tinyliny

What is his breed?


----------



## tinyliny

*mystic warrior is Friesian*


----------



## ShutUpJoe

He is 3/4 Friesian 1/4 Appaloosa


----------



## NorthernMama

I think Spastic is right -- look closely at the upper part of the feathering. Also it seems clear that a piece of the forelock is fake. My first thought was Gypsy Vanner, but the head seems too fine and *that* much spotting would be extremely rare.


----------



## my2geldings

Gorgeous horse indeed! you know what, if they can easily put masks and hair, arms and everything on human beings to shoot Sci-Fi movies, I'm sure a little bit of paint and more hair on a horse for the shooting of a movie, isn't hard to do.


----------



## Wild Heart

Absolutely stunning horse!
However, I do agree with some of the previous posters. Looking a bit more closely at the feathering it does have something off about it


----------



## NorthernMama

*Another pic of the mystery horse*

I found this after some diligent searching. Any new opinions?


----------



## Kiki

Yeah I was gonna say fresian with either appy or knabstrup.......who cares he's stunning!!! How awesome are the dudes costumes xD


----------



## GreyRay

As cool as that horses color is. I like his horse in the disney version better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

oh my god BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Belle

Wow ..What a gorgeous horse...Cant wait to see the movie...


----------



## PintoTess

He is nice but did nobody think that the colouring like spots AND the feathers could both be fake? It is amazing what equine makeup artists can do  I thinkt that his colour could be fake as there is really no other *appy* coloured horse with that feather and the colouring is very unusual. And if that feathering were real, it would have to belong to a heavy-ish breed and that horse just doesn't have the bone to be a draft. If he was a half draft, it is very unlikely that he would have that much feathering.


----------



## whiskeynoo

this has nothing to do with the horse, but i absolutely love logan lerman haha


----------



## Amir

RedTree said:


> haha wow Knabstap maybe if thats how you spell it


That was my first thought, but then I saw the feathering that a Knabstrup just doesn't have. Might be crossed with a Shire or something?
Either way, he looks gorgeous.


----------



## leonalee

I think the feathering is "added"... he got a horsey weave! Hehe. Okay, really though - look at the top of the feather, where it starts. There is a clear curved line between leg hair and the start of the feathers. Could be a really nice trim job, I suppose... but additionally, the feathers are LAYERED... not like, 'natural growth' layers, or anything... like, choppy layers that don't lay right when blown by the wind. Anybody seen Britney Spears in the wind - her layers don't lay right either, haha.

Additionally, Norikers are a spotted draft breed. Just saying...


----------



## leonalee

*Noriker*

Actually guys, I'm pretty sure that if this horse does not have special makeup/hair, it is probably a Noriker. They are beautiful, and the feathering ranges from slight (think: Haflinger) to heavy. I think it depends on the horse. 

http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2022/12636071/22477332/377682000.jpg

I especially like this pic: 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3027/2628677392_9fb75987e8.jpg?v=0

Oooo - and him, too!
http://static.dragondriving.co.uk/images/horsecarts/horse14412-4.jpg


----------



## equiniphile

Wow, so gorgeous. maybe a shire knabstrup cross?


----------



## AztecBaby

Looks like a Noriker to me, maybe with some added feathering.


----------



## Arksly

AztecBaby said:


> Looks like a Noriker to me, maybe with some added feathering.


Also added forelock


----------



## thecolorquest

Real coloration, the appaloosa spotting is on the horse. The feathers however, are possibly added or dyed. He would not have solid colored legs from the knees down as a leopard. His legs should have mottled/mixed feathering. This same type of dye job was done in the "Firemares" in the movie Krull in the 80s. Clydesdales and Shires were used with lower legs dyed black, making them appear quite odd.


----------



## BravadoThePony

I'm thinking Knabstrup with fake feathering.


----------



## ilovemolly

that is the sexiest horse I've ever seen!


----------

